# Getting over-excited?



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Anyone? :afraid: (Also oops, his bday is on the 29, not the 19)


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Have you tried seperating them before you get ready to go out ? So they cant overexcite each other!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

What happens if you only take one dog out in the car? Does the other dog still bark while you are out? Or is this a thing that is spurred on by each dog?
I had a problem with Bridget heavy mouthing me and hurting me with her teeth when playing. I solved the problem by stopping the type of play that caused the mouthing. Before she would get overexcited and start mouthing me I stopped the play. 
I have the opposite reaction to getting dressed to go out. As soon as I put on outside shoes, Bridget go to my sewing room and sulks. 
Barking when you are out is a problem too. We have two little dogs two houses down the street from us who bark all day because their owners are at work. It gets on our nerves something terrible. The last thing you want is annoyed neighbours.
It does sound like the dogs need to be separated when they get over excited, at least to see if that stops them goading each other on.
I don't know why no one replied to your first post. I don't remember seeing it. Maybe now others will be able to offer more advice.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I bruised my leg badly the other day (long story, involving a very heavy table top, a high wind, and my own stupidity), and it has been decidedly sore, especially when touched. Poppy trod on it, and a gave an involuntary yelp, nothing like as loud and sharp as a "training" yelp, and she stepped back, looked at me in some confusion and was very, very careful for a while. I suspect that as our dogs get to know us very well they can tell the difference between the noises we make out of real pain and those that are simulated, and treat the latter as part of the game. 

I had some success stopping Poppy's nipping games by freezing and, if appropriate, stepping back. No noise, no eye contact, just full stop. She would jump and bite at my shoes when I was putting them on to go for a walk, for example - each time she even looked as if she might grab, I'd silently lift the shoe back up, count to three, then start again. Similarly with the nip-Mum's-bum-at-the-top-of-the-stairs game - if she stepped forwards, I stepped back. It was amazingly effective - after a few goes, just rocking my weight back stopped her. (Then I taught her to go all the way downstairs ahead of me!).

I have found excitement barking more difficult to cope with. The only method I can think of is to repeatedly start getting ready for a walk, and then sit down again for half an hour, but that seems very unfair somehow - a bit like making a promise to a child and reneging on it! I do sympathise though - Poppy starts yelling half way to a walk, and yells more every time I use the indicator in case we are turning into the carpark. I can't even stop her by NOT indicating, as she knows every twist and turn to each of our favourite walks! Perhaps you could try doing lots and lots of very short walks for a few days - going out for just five or ten minutes - so that the overwhelming excitement becomes less? But my two get at least two good walks every day of the week, and Poppy STILL gets wildly enthusiastic every time. I don't really want to squash her excitement, but I do wish she would be a bit quieter about expressing it!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I think that excitement is often caused by the owners...

Did you ever act excited to let your dogs know they were going out? A lot of people do, which causes the dogs to act excited as well, even years down the track...

What I do with Storm - I act calmly, just picking up my purse and say I'll be back soon... When he's coming with me, I put on his collar and leash, but make no issue about it...


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

what if you put them in their crates (or another room) while you get dressed to go out? This is something that might work for the biting thing; I use it for my dogs jumping up. Leave a leash on him and when you see him acting like he might bite, step on the leash to keep him in the spot you want (i.e. not near your arm so he can't bite). Our dogs are terrible for jumping on me when they are really, really glad to see me (like after work), and because there are two of them if I pet one to calm them, the other one will take advantage to jump on me. So I have the fam leash up the dogs before I get home, and when I step in the door I just step on their leashes before they jump, just to keep all 4 feet on the floor, and then I pet them, praising them for not jumping. I wouldn't feel comfortable stepping on the leash when they were in mid-leap because that would feel like a harsh correction, but I step on it before they actually jump, so it prevents it. Do you think that would work for Sawyer and the biting, or over excitement in general?


----------

